# Cobb Salad for a hot night



## QSis (Jul 15, 2008)

Lee's version of Cobb Salad for a hot summer night

For two salad platters:

Bed of lettuce
1 1/2 chicken breasts, grilled
2 hard boiled eggs
6 green onions
3-4 slices cooked bacon
8 cherry tomatoes
2 handfulls of any kind of cheese you have
a dozen or so black olives
half an avocado

Cut the stuff in bite-sized pieces and arrange the items in stripes on the bed of lettuce

Drizzle with your favorite dressing.

(Mine is going to have chunky bleu cheese dressing) 

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks great This salad nut thanks you for another idea.

kadesma


----------



## babetoo (Jul 15, 2008)

beautiful salad

babe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 15, 2008)

QSis, that looks beautiful....thanks for a great idea!


----------



## jkath (Jul 15, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 15, 2008)

Those are great looking, Lee. I didn't make it to my salad tonight, but it will keep til tomorrow. So why do they call it a cobb salad?


----------



## Mama (Jul 15, 2008)

Great looking salads Lee!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's the story on Cobb Salad:  Arthur Schwartz: Original Cobb Salad


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 16, 2008)

*Your salad looks terrific.  It has been my favorite salad for years until one day I saw the calorie count.  Want to know what it is?   No, I didn't think so.   *


----------



## elaine l (Jul 16, 2008)

That salad looks great.  Thanks for posting just in time for the coming heat wave here.  I see my future dinner!


----------



## QSis (Jul 17, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Your salad looks terrific. It has been my favorite salad for years until one day I saw the calorie count. Want to know what it is? No, I didn't think so. *


 
Well, here's what I came up with, per salad:

6 black olives - 50 calories
1/4 avocado  - 69
1 hb egg       - 78
1.5 strips baked bacon  - 68
3/4 grilled chicken breast - 100
1/4 cup fat free shredded cheddar cheese - 45
2 T creamy blue cheese dressing  - 160

Total: 570 calories  

I didn't count any calories for the veggies.   I know my dressing was a killer, but I love it and it's worth it to me!  You can knock that way down by using a low-cal dressing.

I don't think 570 calories is out of line for a whole dinner, though.  And, with a couple of exceptions, they are "good calories".

What is your calorie count, DQ?

Lee


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 17, 2008)

QSis said:


> Well, here's what I came up with, per salad:
> 
> 6 black olives - 50 calories
> 1/4 avocado - 69
> ...


 

*My count comes up a lot higher because I don't use the low calorie version and I don't think most other people do either. One fourth of an avocado is not enough. I use half, plus 2 slices of bacon, 1/3 cup full milk chedder cheese, tomatoes, 8 black kalamata olives,1/3 cup crumbled blue cheese, and a couple of other ingredients including the lettuces. There is no way on this green earth that I'm going to get by with 2 Tbsp. blue cheese dressing. That size salad requires at least 4 Tbsp. minimum. I come up with a total of 850 give or take a few. The fat content is usually about 45 g. I think that's a lot of fat and calories for one meal.  My daily fat content is no more than 30 grams for the day. Cobb salad has  more than I want to tackle even though this is probably the best salad you can eat.  Heck if you're going to eat Cobb salad, go all the way.  *
*Order this in a restuarant as a meal sized salad and you can add another 200 calories. The portion is HUGE!!!*


----------

